# apologies - another thread on DNP



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Im pretty busy at the mo but that will taper down in the next 6 weeks or so which will allow me more time at the gym. Due to being busy and (sort of) bulking, and not being too strict with my diet iv put abit of weight on around the stomach and love handles (obviously all over but most notable in these areas).

anyway - i want to take DNP to help speed up the stripping down process. Im not after opinion in the vain of "you shouldnt do it, its dangerous" etc etc as iv done some reading up about it and understand the dangers and this is also why im posting in this thread to ask some questions regarding the dangers.

firstly -

dosage: 200mg each day for 4 days, then up it to 400mg a day for the next 10 days (providing the first 4 days dont present side affects that are too bad)

secondly -

training: currently do 3 days p/p/l - iv read that you shouldnt go too heavy whilst using so im going to go for lighter weight higher reps whilst on. Cardio at the moment is non-existent - i will start doing 20mins HIIT a day (sometimes twice) is this a good idea?

thirdly -

im a heavy drinker but will not be drinking whilst using (i assume alcohol is a no no whilst on DNP)

diet: homemade shake in morning - 50g pro 100g carb, banana, pb etc (the regular homemade shake) this will be my direct carbs for the day. over the course of the day i will eat be eating high protein foods, veg, and a few bananas. are there foods i should be staying away from (other then carbs)?

finally:

im on alot of medication - 1500mcg of clonazepam, 200mg quitiepine, 200mg of sertraline

do i continue to take my medication during the time on DNP or stop a week before (so its definately out my system) and start my medication again once the DNP has left my system?

Taking all the above into consideration, would it be ok to run DNP like that or am i being a lazy cvnt and should just diet and cardio?

all help appreciated

cheers


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

couple more things to add - i shall be drinking plenty of water throughout the day, how many litres is optimal?

also i smoke - is this a problem?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Whats the medication for? heart related or blood pressure?

What about vitimins, and electrolytes

Any plans for t3 or effies?

6-8 litres per day seems whats floating about

(Im starting mine in a few weeks too)


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> finally:
> 
> im on alot of medication - 1500mcg of clonazepam, 200mg quitiepine, 200mg of sertraline
> 
> do i continue to take my medication during the time on DNP or stop a week before (so its definately out my system) and start my medication again once the DNP has left my system?


A quite significant amount of a benzo and an antipsychotic, and a megadose of an antidepressant - who the hell prescribes you that much! - and you're considering quitting them for a 14 day DNP run?










I'm 'irresponsible' enough to suggest the rest of your DNP plan looks sound, but not 'irresponsible' enough to suggest you quit your meds for two weeks.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

MrLulz said:


> A quite significant amount of a benzo and an antipsychotic, and a megadose of an antidepressant - who the hell prescribes you that much! - and you're considering quitting them for a 14 day DNP run?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply - my psychiatrist prescribes me the medication. I was under the impression that the meds may be a problem, it's something that I will consider with great care and may even try a week without them to see how I handle things - if I can't then obviously won't be stopping them. I assume that I cannot take my meds at the same time as running dnp?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Madoxx said:


> Whats the medication for? heart related or blood pressure?
> 
> What about vitimins, and electrolytes
> 
> ...


Meds are for major depression, GAD, and showing symptoms of a psychosis.

I will not be running effies but will look into bits and electrolytes.

Thank you for your reply


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Didnt that girl die from taking anti depresents combined with dnp?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Madoxx said:


> Didnt that girl die from taking anti depresents combined with dnp?


I did read the article but I imagine there was more to it e.g not dosing correctly etc


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Thank you for the reply - my psychiatrist prescribes me the medication. I was under the impression that the meds may be a problem, it's something that I will consider with great care and may even try a week without them to see how I handle things - if I can't then obviously won't be stopping them. I assume that I cannot take my meds at the same time as running dnp?


I can't see the meds being a problem tbh - I've taken DNP alongside various meds, including an antidepressant and a benzo (but not an antipsychotic) with zero issues.

If it were me I'd keep on the meds, and low dose the DNP, and titrate up providing there were no unexpected sides.



Madoxx said:


> Didnt that girl die from taking anti depresents combined with dnp?


I'd imagine the antidepressant was pretty incidental in the great scheme of things - I don't believe any antidepressant would potentiate DNP.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

MrLulz said:


> I can't see the meds being a problem tbh - I've taken DNP alongside various meds, including an antidepressant and a benzo (but not an antipsychotic) with zero issues.
> 
> If it were me I'd keep on the meds, and low dose the DNP, and titrate up providing there were no unexpected sides.
> 
> I'd imagine the antidepressant was pretty incidental in the great scheme of things - I don't believe any antidepressant would potentiate DNP.


Nice one - so if I start the dose at 100mg for a few days then up it by 100 every few days till I hit 400 then run it at that?


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Nice one - so if I start the dose at 100mg for a few days then up it by 100 every few days till I hit 400 then run it at that?


I don't want to endorse it, but it's what I did. I'd take a 50mg for the first three days however - I'd imagine if you've not got a hint of unexpected sides at 50mg then you're unlikely to get them at 100mg. Likewise no hint of unexpected sides at 100mg then you're unlikely to get them at 200mg.

I wouldn't go above 200-250mg daily however, irrespective of other meds, as IMO it's not necessary - better to do a month at 250mg a day then two weeks at 500mg.

Get a thermometer from the pharmacy n'all - couple of quid for peace of mind.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

MrLulz said:


> I don't want to endorse it, but it's what I did. I'd take a 50mg for the first three days however - I'd imagine if you've not got a hint of unexpected sides at 50mg then you're unlikely to get them at 100mg. Likewise no hint of unexpected sides at 100mg then you're unlikely to get them at 200mg.
> 
> I wouldn't go above 200-250mg daily however, irrespective of other meds, as IMO it's not necessary - better to do a month at 250mg a day then two weeks at 500mg.
> 
> Get a thermometer from the pharmacy n'all - couple of quid for peace of mind.


Well thank you for your advice - guess that means a month off booze, that'll be the hard part lol!!


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Nice one - so if I start the dose at 100mg for a few days then up it by 100 every few days till I hit 400 then run it at that?


No need to go over 250mg ed if your diets in check imo deffo knock the drink on the head though empty calories just adding to what the dnp is taking off and due

to having to be nice and hydrated


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

stevieboy100 said:


> No need to go over 250mg ed if your diets in check imo deffo knock the drink on the head though empty calories just adding to what the dnp is taking off and due
> 
> to having to be nice and hydrated


Cheers mate - I think I already knew at the back of me mind that drink was gonna be a no go area!!


----------



## in4cliffs (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah as said before skip the drink, and id talk to your doc about interaction with the meds just speak hypothetically to him.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

in4cliffs said:


> Yeah as said before skip the drink, and id talk to your doc about interaction with the meds just speak hypothetically to him.


even in a hypothetical approach the docs going to twig and straight away say "no way" lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

benno_2010 said:


> even in a hypothetical approach the docs going to twig and straight away say "no way" lol


Dont tell him its dnp, dnp increases body heat, tell him its maximuscle thermo whatever its called


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

whats your stats and are you on gear?

I have found 125mg run for longer is good but im taking loads of other peds as well.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

the problem is no one knows for sure the interaction of DNP with other meds because there have been no clinical trials of drug interactions!

i've smoked with it though and thats been fine


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> whats your stats and are you on gear?
> 
> I have found 125mg run for longer is good but im taking loads of other peds as well.


Not on gear - 5'8" weight fluctuates between 14 1/2 to 15st. I'm not looking to run for a long period of time to be honest as I don't reckon I could go without a drink for that long


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> Not on gear - 5'8" weight fluctuates between 14 1/2 to 15st. I'm not looking to run for a long period of time to be honest as I don't reckon I could go without a drink for that long


you can drink on DNP no problem as long as ur water intake is high.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> you can drink on DNP no problem as long as ur water intake is high.


do you kno this from personal experience?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> do you kno this from personal experience?


I've done it with no problems but would not advise it as it might not have been my best idea lol


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> the problem is no one knows for sure the interaction of DNP with other meds because there have been no clinical trials of drug interactions!
> 
> i've smoked with it though and thats been fine


thats a fair point - the only problem i can see is the fact that i shall be extra lathargic from the meds and the dnp (singulary they make you feel lathargic so combined is going to intensify that)

glad its ok to smoke dont fancy giving that up aswell lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> do you kno this from personal experience?


yep. ill be having a couple drinks Saturday as its missus bday so if i post up sunday its proof its ok


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> I've done it with no problems but would not advise it as it might not have been my best idea lol


haha - so did it worsen the side effects?


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> yep. ill be having a couple drinks Saturday as its missus bday so if i post up sunday its proof its ok


haha - so your running it atm then! what is your carb intake like?


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I would imagine that as you noted above your a heavy drinker, if you tell yourself you will have a few beers, you will get trollied, more than once

Prob better off telling yourself you will be very ill drinking on DNP


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> haha - so did it worsen the side effects?


I had about 8 pints felt spot on apart for being very very warm from all the sugar in the beer lol if I remember right it can harder to get drunk on dnp, it was a one off tho


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

right so u drink, smoke, dont have time to train that much and want to cut on dnp :w00t:

not here to judge but decide what means more to you bro. you cant have abs and drink a load :/


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Madoxx said:


> I would imagine that as you noted above your a heavy drinker, if you tell yourself you will have a few beers, you will get trollied, more than once
> 
> Prob better off telling yourself you will be very ill drinking on DNP


good point - think i might just stay booze free for the time on


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> haha - so your running it atm then! what is your carb intake like?


just cheat meal on a sat night and crumpets on a sunday morning. no carbs really other than VEG and 2 slices of pineapple post workout.

im a sweaty mess though even at 125mg from the tren/t3


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> right so u drink, smoke, dont have time to train that much and want to cut on dnp :w00t:
> 
> not here to judge but decide what means more to you bro. you cant have abs and drink a load :/


didnt say i wanted abs and said that in 6 weeks time i will not be so busy so will have more time to train - currently i do a 3 day p/p/l when i have more free time on my days im not lifting i will be doin cardio! iv trained for years like that and never needed to cut however because of the medication quitipine (which lowers your metabolism and makes you gain weight) i feel i need to cut


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> didnt say i wanted abs and said that in 6 weeks time i will not be so busy so will have more time to train - currently i do a 3 day p/p/l when i have more free time on my days im not lifting i will be doin cardio! iv trained for years like that and never needed to cut however because of the medication quitipine (which lowers your metabolism and makes you gain weight) i feel i need to cut


just stay safe thats all


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Chris86 said:


> I had about 8 pints felt spot on apart for being very very warm from all the sugar in the beer lol if I remember right it can harder to get drunk on dnp, it was a one off tho


may give myself one night out during the corse


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

I have Type 1 Diabetes, but ran a log on DNP (for 2.5 weeks). I was very descriptive with my log, asked a lot of questions, listened to advice and did a lot of research.

My log is here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/223622-dnp-type-1-diabetes-log.html

Pretty much every question you've asked (aside from the smoking one) is answered in there.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

BigRedSwitch said:


> I have Type 1 Diabetes, but ran a log on DNP (for 2.5 weeks). I was very descriptive with my log, asked a lot of questions, listened to advice and did a lot of research.
> 
> My log is here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/223622-dnp-type-1-diabetes-log.html
> 
> Pretty much every question you've asked (aside from the smoking one) is answered in there.


thank you - i will give it a browse now


----------

